# Chevy Silverado tranny problems



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

The transmission on my 2005 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD
has started jerking through the gears 
And the engine light came is on. 
Any idea what might be going on?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The vacuum line that assists shifting might have became disconnected.


ED


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> The vacuum line that assists shifting might have became disconnected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Read error codes. Also, you need to read transmission codes that can not be normally read by basic scanner. My wild guess is passages for ATF are clogged but because of the check engine light you MUST read error codes. 
When was the last time ATF was changed?


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Read error codes. Also, you need to read transmission codes that can not be normally read by basic scanner. My wild guess is passages for ATF are clogged but because of the check engine light you MUST read error codes.
> When was the last time ATF was changed?



It's been a long while since I've changed the fluid. 
I did have one mechanic read and reset the codes but I can't remember what he said. The engine light came back on again shortly after resetting it.

Thanks for responding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

A misfire will cause shifting issues


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, you'll be getting noweher without reading codes. Everyone will guess, you'll start tossing $$ at this and, most likely, for nothging.
Read codes. Have it properly diagnosed. $70 diagnostic is always more efficient than hundreds in guesspairs.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd suggest to run can of Transtune through transmission, maybe for 200 or so miles. It very well cleans everything inside. Then change ATF and add some Lucas ATF treatment.
Problem is, concurrent CEL is pointing at multiple issues. But it never hurts to clean trannie.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Scan it first. This tranny doesn't have a vacuum modulator. It's all electronic. So it could be anything. It does need the correct power from engine in order to work correctly. A TPS could be the culprit. It needs pedal position the regulate the shifting points. What trans it have? L460E or the L480E? The 60 is the electronic 350 with overdrive. The 80 if the electronic 400 with overdrive. The L460E's go out cause they just can't handle the loads that are put on them. Don't get me wrong, they are a good trans but if you pull a boat or trailer or load in the bed, then they are taxed. The L480E is a work horse. It's made for hard work. But if either one isn't taken care of then they both die. Fluid maintenance is the key. You change oil in your engine, then maintain your trans, transfer case, and rear ends. It doesn't take long. If the trans fluid is off color, brown or black, then it's over. You can flush it but it'd already dead. Post the codes so we can go from there. If there is a tranny slipping code, then it's gone.:vs_cool:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Brainbucket said:


> Scan it first. This tranny doesn't have a vacuum modulator. It's all electronic. So it could be anything. It does need the correct power from engine in order to work correctly. A TPS could be the culprit. It needs pedal position the regulate the shifting points. What trans it have? L460E or the L480E? The 60 is the electronic 350 with overdrive. The 80 if the electronic 400 with overdrive. The L460E's go out cause they just can't handle the loads that are put on them. Don't get me wrong, they are a good trans but if you pull a boat or trailer or load in the bed, then they are taxed. The L480E is a work horse. It's made for hard work. But if either one isn't taken care of then they both die. Fluid maintenance is the key. You change oil in your engine, then maintain your trans, transfer case, and rear ends. It doesn't take long. If the trans fluid is off color, brown or black, then it's over. You can flush it but it'd already dead. Post the codes so we can go from there. If there is a tranny slipping code, then it's gone.:vs_cool:




Great thank you so much! 
I'll get the codes ASAP but I did look at the tranny fluid. It appears to be clear with a faint reddish tint. 
Not easy to tell but it's certainly not black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> I'd suggest to run can of Transtune through transmission, maybe for 200 or so miles. It very well cleans everything inside. Then change ATF and add some Lucas ATF treatment.
> Problem is, concurrent CEL is pointing at multiple issues. But it never hurts to clean trannie.




Awsum! Thanks! This stuff available at any automotive supply? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Do not flush until codes are read. Remember, this is an old tranny. Most of the time when people flush the tranny is when there is a problem. Then they flush it and it either does ok, (hardly ever) or it kills the tranny. You flush it for a maintenance procedure. So many times I've received a tranny dead because of this. Clear fluid is not good. Compare the fluid on your stick to a few drops of new fluid. You will see that there is a difference. But clear with a tint of red sounds like very old fluid. If you flush, just replace the fluid with filter. NO detergents. May need a flush machine. But when you do this, be ready for a tranny rebuild because it might kill it. But you may not have a choice. In that case flushing it is worth the risk.:vs_cool:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Brainbucket said:


> Do not flush until codes are read. Remember, this is an old tranny. Most of the time when people flush the tranny is when there is a problem. Then they flush it and it either does ok, (hardly ever) or it kills the tranny. You flush it for a maintenance procedure. So many times I've received a tranny dead because of this. Clear fluid is not good. Compare the fluid on your stick to a few drops of new fluid. You will see that there is a difference. But clear with a tint of red sounds like very old fluid. If you flush, just replace the fluid with filter. NO detergents. May need a flush machine. But when you do this, be ready for a tranny rebuild because it might kill it. But you may not have a choice. In that case flushing it is worth the risk.:vs_cool:




Again, thank you so much. 
The truck has 236,000 miles so I'm still going back and forth whether it's even worth dropping the money for a rebuild. I've already been quoted about $3000. 
The miles are 75% highway miles so In your opinion, is this truck worth fixing? I've been good with oil changes but not too good with tranny fluid changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> Again, thank you so much.
> The truck has 236,000 miles so I'm still going back and forth whether it's even worth dropping the money for a rebuild. I've already been quoted about $3000.
> The miles are 75% highway miles so In your opinion, is this truck worth fixing? I've been good with oil changes but not too good with tranny fluid changes.
> 
> ...




Just to clarify, the tranny seems to work fine when it's cold. Shifts nice and smooth. But as it heats up, it's starts to slam through the gears. After cooling down a bit, smooth operation again. Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

At this point, change the tranny fluid and filter. That replaces 5 qts. But you need to change all 11 qts of the fluid. But generally that many miles will be a overhaul. Just call LKQ and get a low mile one and stick in there and be done. But yet we still don't know what type it is.
Transmission Fluid
4L60-E
Pan Removal ..................................................... 4.7L (5.0 Qt)
Overhaul ...................................................... 10.6L (11.0 Qt)
4L80-E
Overhaul ...................................................... 12.8L (13.5 Qt)
Pan Removal ..................................................... 7.3L (7.7 Qt)
Allison
Overhaul ...................................................... 12.0L (12.7 Qt)
Fluid and Filter Change ......................................... 7.0L (7.4 Qt):vs_cool:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Awsum thanks again so much. I'll try to get which tranny I have. Only remaining problem is finding someone wiling to do the work. A lot of garages do not like you supplying the parts for them. They want to make a profit on the tranny as well as the labor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Where do I look to find which tranny I have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Time for AAMCO.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Time for AAMCO.




Heard they were super expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Cheaper than a new truck.

It is a matter of perspective, do you think that your truck is worth a little LOVE once in a while, or is it a real POS . 

It's all in what you value, the money, or a dependable ride.

I hate to say it but it sounds like your transmission is on it's last miles.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You count the bolts in the pan to find out what tranny you have. Also measure how deep is the pan. To make sure, pull the parts, gasket and filter. If gasket is rubber it is reusable. Take them to a parts house. They will match them up.:vs_cool:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Cheaper than a new truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your input. It makes sense. But ok here is the big question:
Assuming I've taken good care of the engine and given the fact that the majority of the 236,000 miles is on highway, how many more miles can I hope to get from the engine or other major parts? 
I know it's a loaded question but this is where I'm at a crossroad. If I drop $3000 for a new tranny and the engine takes a crap on me, then I took that 3 grand and threw it out the window. 
I'm pretty unlucky in this area. 
I seem to throw a lot of good money out with the bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well that's only 3 months payments on a brand new one of you put it in that perspective...


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

cjm94 said:


> Well that's only 3 months payments on a brand new one of you put it in that perspective...




Your right. Can't believe I bought my truck for only $22000 back in 2005. Same truck today: about $44000. WTH???!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Gas was very high then.:vs_coffee:


----------

